# WW2 career, plausible postings/dates.



## Tony Hill (May 27, 2011)

G'day all,

I am in the process of creating my WW2 PRU Pilot. I have the uniform stuff now and am working on a "back story". 

I am familiar with WW1 training, ranks, progression, awards and duties but don't know much about WW2. 

Would someone have a look over the information below and let me know anything that looks glaringly out of place?

Thanks in advance,


Darryl


Born Australia 1/4/1915

1934 Sailed to England to University, Law. Decided to leave and join RAF 1937. 

1937 - 1939 Joined RAF training and posting. Pilot Officer. Servce Number 410439

1939 to Aug 1940 19 Sqn

Aug 1940 19 Sqn Promoted Flying Officer

From Aug 1940 to Sept 1940 19 Sqn 3 1/2 victories

Sept 1940 19 Sqn Promoted Flight Lieutenant 

Sept 1940 to Nov 1940 19 Sqn 1 Victory 

Nov 1940 to Dec 1941 1 PRU (Heston)

Dec 1941 to Oct 1942 1 PRU (Benson)

Oct 1942 1 PRU Promoted Squadron Leader, awarded DFC

Oct 1942 to Feb 1943 541 (PR) Sqn (Gibralta)

Feb 1943 to April 1943 680 PR Sqn (Castel Benito)

April 1943 to July 1943 shot down Wounded right shoulder, "walked" home ("Late 

Arrivals" club Winged Boot) , Hospital (where?) then to England,convalesce/leave. 

August 1943 to E.o.W. 543 (PR) Sqn (Benson)

As at 1944 uniform is:

RAF WSD with AUSTRALIA shoulder titles, small DFC ribbon centered under Wings. Late arrivals badge worn on left pocket of WSD.


----------

